# Wells Preserve



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone fished Wells Preserve? 



https://[URL="http://www.facebook.com/Wellsfishpondsandhunting"][/URL]

http://www.wellsfishpondsandhunting.com/


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes! Beautiful place - lots of fish


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yes! Beautiful place - lots of fish


 Wow Just looked at website and see its now $20 fee just to fish... looks like that gets you one 2pd catfish and a mess of bream and bass so I guess not too bad. Been a while since I've been. Also noticed the whole place is for sale... Please don't buy it, Im afraid what might happen to Oliver if somebody hands him 2,000,000 cash! lol


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow Just looked at website and see its now $20 fee just to fish... looks like that gets you one 2pd catfish and a mess of bream and bass so I guess not too bad. Been a while since I've been. Also noticed the whole place is for sale... Please don't buy it, Im afraid what might happen to Oliver if somebody hands him 2,000,000 cash! lol


I grew up two miles from there and that man does not need that much money for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow Just looked at website and see its now $20 fee just to fish... looks like that gets you one 2pd catfish and a mess of bream and bass so I guess not too bad. Been a while since I've been. Also noticed the whole place is for sale... Please don't buy it, Im afraid what might happen to Oliver if somebody hands him 2,000,000 cash! lol


Hahaha Oliver wouldn't get it all....His bro and I thought he had a sis. Use to be 25 a day to bass/bream fishin the south ponds and then you paid per lb fer the catfish ponds.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Entry fee allows for 5 Bass, 20 Bream, OR 6.5lbs of catfish. $3 per pound for additional catfish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Hahaha Oliver wouldn't get it all....His bro and I thought he had a sis. Use to be 25 a day to bass/bream fishin the south ponds and then you paid per lb fer the catfish ponds.....


Wasn't sure if His brother may still live in state housing or not. I always liked seeing his mom skin a catfish. Coulda made a YouTube video of her fer sure

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wasn't sure if His brother may still live in state housing or not. I always liked seeing his mom skin a catfish. Coulda made a YouTube video of her fer sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Ohhhhh I forgot about him (I thought it was a friend/but maybe it is a brother)....yeah he's still in but he has another brother that is a level headed good guy.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never heard of this place, is that $20 well spent for a day up there or is it a waste of time if I'm not interested in catfish


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

half day (open at 1 I think) $20 well spent


----------

